# True AF 290 Pacific??



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I bid on this engine on eBay in an attempt to get a Pacific engine to add to my steam collection. After placing my bid, I visualized this in my collection and went to other online sources to see photos of the same engine. What I found is that the photos of what is being offered on eBay and those from the galleries, do not match -- specifically the graphics/text on the tender sides. I am attaching a photo of the item offered on eBay. I checked both the upstairstrain.com gallery and the American Flyer Express gallery. Both galleries show only "American Flyer" on the tender sides -- not "American Flyer Lines" as shown on the eBay item. Nor do they include the "Reading Lines" graphic as does the eBay item. Is the item offered on eBay authentic or am I going to get boondoggeled if I win this??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

One thing that jumps out to me is that the font size of the word "LINES" is smaller than the font size of "AMERICAN FLYER". Perhaps the LINES was added by someone as an afterthought?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking a the pictures I would say it's stock, But I'm no AF expert!
My reason is that there are no rivets under the word LINES and there would be if it was just added randomly, same with the Reading logo.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't notice this before, according to the AF Express Website Gallery, it shows a photo (I included it here) for a 290 loco in 1951, which was apparently the last year of production. You'll notice this photo does include the "Reading Lines" Logo on the upper front corner of the tender. But the "American Flyer" remains without the word "Lines" included. The eBay engine is in obviously pristine shape looking at the various photos. I wonder if it was restored -- perhaps repainted and restamped? The numbers and other graphics are incredibly bright white with no fading at all. At its best, even a 60+ year old engine should show some fading if not redone???


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm thinking boondoggled. Maybe this is the exception but did you notice the rivets? Check out the pattern, I can't believe I'm saying that, but the rivets don't look like any of the other 290's I've seen. I even tried google images - none of them looked like the rivets on your new tender. Plus, like you mentioned, there isn't any visible rub on the high spots. New paint. 

So are you looking for authentic collectable or decent runner? I know they are not mutually exclusive, but some roll one way over the other.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer,
I looked in the completed listings on eBay and did find two different 290's with the American Flyer Lines on the tender. That unit you are looking at is very nice, like others said it could be a retored piece. 
I also noted that some of the 290's in the completed listings went for over a $100.00, I am thinking you won't get stuck with the purchase at the current bid. I think the next question will be, do you want an original one or do you want one that might have a shiny new paint job? 

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I am looking to expand my collection to include an early Pacific. I prefer anything that I acquire to be authentic, genuine American Flyer as it was produced. I don't think it's too much to ask that any eBay listing be truthful and complete. I know that is "bluebirds singing, colorful flowers growing, rainbows in the sky" kind of thinking, but if an item has a replacement tender, then state it as such. Chances are still good it will sell. There is no need to try to screw someone. As a Flyer guy I'm even more ashamed at myself for not noticing sooner. You can bet from now on, I will research everything thoroughly before I place any bids. This particular item caught my eye with an exceptionally low bid, although it still had a few days to go. It appeared as a beautiful piece and if it would happen to sell at a reasonable and affordable price, that I might be the lucky person to get it. So I placed my bid. It was only afterward that the questions arose. I'll be more vigilant from now on. The sad part is that the same seller has other items listed and I question the authenticity of them as well.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The 290 has a sheet metal tender. The one shown in the OP is a bakelite tender.Also, on a 290 tender, there is no Reading lines herald.Here's a poor picture of my 290 that I restored, and added the new, correct dry rub transfers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I bid on this engine on eBay in an attempt to get a Pacific engine to add to my steam collection. After placing my bid, I visualized this in my collection and went to other online sources to see photos of the same engine. What I found is that the photos of what is being offered on eBay and those from the galleries, do not match -- specifically the graphics/text on the tender sides. I am attaching a photo of the item offered on eBay. I checked both the upstairstrain.com gallery and the American Flyer Express gallery. Both galleries show only "American Flyer" on the tender sides -- not "American Flyer Lines" as shown on the eBay item. Nor do they include the "Reading Lines" graphic as does the eBay item. Is the item offered on eBay authentic or am I going to get boondoggeled if I win this??


You're going to get boon-doggled.. The tender is wrong for the engine. What it looks like is a restored 290 with new paint/lettering, and a bakelite tender from a 301, 302, or similar engine that uses a bakelite tender with "Reading Lines" herald. You'll need a sheet metal tender with "American Flyer" on it. Dry rub transfers are available from PortLine Hobbies, and they are GOOD!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I am looking to expand my collection to include an early Pacific. I prefer anything that I acquire to be authentic, genuine American Flyer as it was produced. I don't think it's too much to ask that any eBay listing be truthful and complete. I know that is "bluebirds singing, colorful flowers growing, rainbows in the sky" kind of thinking, but if an item has a replacement tender, then state it as such. Chances are still good it will sell. There is no need to try to screw someone. As a Flyer guy I'm even more ashamed at myself for not noticing sooner. You can bet from now on, I will research everything thoroughly before I place any bids. This particular item caught my eye with an exceptionally low bid, although it still had a few days to go. It appeared as a beautiful piece and if it would happen to sell at a reasonable and affordable price, that I might be the lucky person to get it. So I placed my bid. It was only afterward that the questions arose. I'll be more vigilant from now on. The sad part is that the same seller has other items listed and I question the authenticity of them as well.


What's really sad about this auction is the seller is a TCA member....Not good!!!!! I checked his other engines out and they seem to be ok. The 332 Northern is pretty. wouldn't trust this guy...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Some better pix.Bakelite tender, and my 290.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyer --

That 290 of yours is beautiful, a real piece of artwork. How long it take for you to restore? Did you by chance post the process on here?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Flyer --
> 
> That 290 of yours is beautiful, a real piece of artwork. How long it take for you to restore? Did you by chance post the process on here?


I didn't post the rebuild here, but I did do a 312AC step by step. Look it up in past threads. I have another 312 that I'm finishing. The tender has to go to my train shop buddy to have the trucks put on. He has an original truck rivet tool from Gilbert that makes the job easy and factory looking. The 312 was a ebay buy, costing me $29.50, but it looked like it lived in the bottom of a well for years. Everything was rusted tight, but the shell with the numbering wasn't too bad.The tender was good too, but the chassis was a big pile of rust... The 290 took about 2 weeks from receiving it to running. I sandblasted the shell, repainted and re-numbered using dry rub transfers. The whitewalls were perfect so just a chassis degreasing/cleaning was necessary. I rebuilt the smoke unit, refaced the armature, added new fingers and polished the drum, did a oil and grease job, and it purrs like a kitten and smokes to heaven. I used a flat black on the 290 but I think a satin black would be better. I also stripped the tender shell using a paint stripper as you can't sandblast that thin of metal without warping/destroying it.I then used a wire wheel on my dremel to get everything clean and shiny.I also wired everything from the tender to the engine to the light.All wiring was replaced using 24 gauge stranded super flex wire. A few pix of my current restore of the 312, a pix of my 312AC that I posted the build on, my K335, and my 322 Hudson with s-i-t.(And it works?) On my restores, if the paint is halfway decent and the numbering is good, I just let it alone and keep it all original. If the paint is really poor, with lettering/numbers missing, I'll do a complete restore on it. It doesn't hurt the value in my opinion, as it was already nasty to begin with,lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Flyer --
> 
> That 290 of yours is beautiful, a real piece of artwork. How long it take for you to restore? Did you by chance post the process on here?


Please excuse my bad manners... Thank you for the comment....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I was successful in getting what appears to be a "real" 290 off eBay last night -- see the pics. Hopefully this one is authentic -- it appears so, and I can breathe a sigh of relief if I get outbid on the other one. This one looks like it just needs a good cleaning/servicing and connector for the tender link.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I was successful in getting what appears to be a "real" 290 off eBay last night -- see the pics. Hopefully this one is authentic -- it appears so, and I can breathe a sigh of relief if I get outbid on the other one. This one looks like it just needs a good cleaning/servicing and connector for the tender link.


Yep, looks like you got a "REAL" one,lol. It has everything mine does, as well as the brass wheels on the tender. It appears to be a sweetheart, with nice lettering, and a minimum of scratches/nicks. This is the kind I would leave alone; just clean, polish, scrub,oil,etc. Nice score!! I believe my wife pointed out that one to me and asked why I wasn't bidding on it..I told her a "close" friend was trying to win it and I wasn't going to bid. Again, nice, and if you have any problems, post it here or PM me.... Loren


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer,
Looks real nice, congratulations on your purchase!!
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I was outbid on that first 290, so I avoided the dreaded "boondoggle". Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Just so everyone knows, I was outbid on that first 290, so I avoided the dreaded "boondoggle". Thanks for all the advice.


Good for you...


----------

